# Found a snail in my aquarium. Advice?



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

So I looked up at my tank today and noticed a small dot on the front panel. On closer inspection this turned out to be a small snail. I quickly removed it, filled a glass with water from my aquarium, and stored the snail inside it for closer inspection. The snail is alive as I type this, safe in the glass.
After some research it turns out the snail is from the Physidae family and is possibly a Physella Acuta.

I assume it must have been introduced as an egg along with some plant. It is approximately 1cm in length, which appears to be more or less its adult size (according to my research at least).
I'm also assuming the worst and that there are more snails in my aquarium which I still haven't discovered. So...

Does anyone have any experience with these kind of snails?
The Wikipedia article states that they feed on "dead plant and animal matter and various other detritus", which should make them an important part of my aquarium ecosystem. Would anyone recommend keeping them?

If somehow things get out of hand and I experience an explosion of snails, I am considering introducing Khuli Loaches as I heard they feed on snails. The other bottom dwellers in the aquarium are 3 Sterbai Corydoras and a small Common Pleco. Would the Khuli Loaches bother these fish?








Image courtesy of Wikipedia (the snail I found looks exactly like this)


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

pond snail  They are pretty much harmless. Loaches or assassin snails will keep them in check if the population becomes too much.

Or just cull it now and as more appear.


----------



## screennamie (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing wrong with snails. I had some stow aways on a plant from my 10 gal to the new 55 I set up and last I counted there was 26. At any given time I can only see between 4 to 6. They blend in pretty well with the wood and gravel.

I don't have any bottom feeders at the moment, my old cory cat passed when I switched tanks and they do a really good job at cleaning up extra food. just feed a little less than ya normally would and it should control any real outbreaks. And if you feel like it you can pop em like bubble wrap on the side of the tank and the fish will enjoy a nice snack.

The biggest snail I have is slightly smaller than a marble. I don't think I could ever squish that one. :-D


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

screennamie said:


> The biggest snail I have is slightly smaller than a marble. I don't think I could ever squish that one. :-D


LOL!! you don't own a puffer


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

"*Found a snail in my aquarium. Advice?"

Escargot? <hehe> 

I'd put him back in unless he presented a problem.
*


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Snails can be benifecial.


----------



## aura09 (Nov 5, 2010)

i have some in mine too but i let them live lol


----------



## screennamie (Aug 20, 2010)

InvertPlanet said:


> LOL!! you don't own a puffer


id love to get a puffer but I don't want to give up all my community fish. :roll:

wish I could have the best of both worlds.


----------

